# Anyone egg sharing Jul/Aug at LWC Darlington?



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello there,

I am new to FF. I am egg sharing at the LWC in Darlington, egg collection estimated for w/c 13/08. This is my first ever IVF cycle and I am filled with so many emotions about it all! Would love to chat to other ladies who are also going through this or have had treatment at LWC in Darlington that would be able to share their experiences. Xxxx


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey!

I'm not being treated in Darlington, but I am with the London Women's Clinic! So far I've only had an initial consultation where they took some blood for an AMH test and I also had a scan. I need to lose a stone before I can share, but I'm going to sort out the paperwork and book my counselling and any other tests in the meantime! I don't know what to expect at all, or really how to go about getting to the next stage, but thankfully the people at the clinic seem friendly and helpful.

How are you getting on with your treatment?

Jess


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello! Thank you for your reply, LWC are absolutely fantastic, couldn't rate them
High enough, they are very friendly and put you at ease! Good idea to get
All your tests and counselling out the way first as that seems to take up the most time, also try and get out bloods done at your GP, mine did all of mine apart from AMH. Saves you a fortune and with what you save you could put it aside for other things like ICSI or blastocyst ( or a pram!) 

My treatment is going well thanks, day 6 today and feeling one so far
no real side effects yet apart from some strange dreams but I have put that down to everything that's going on in my head!!!

When do up hope to start? X


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Pa excuse my spelling errors I am using my phone and it just does what it wants! Hope you can make out what I have said lol x


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

They are lovely! I'm so glad that I chose them.

Oh, great! I wasn't sure whether I was allowed to get them done at the GP, but I definitely will see now. I was thinking of calling the clinic just to get a list of all the blood tests I'll need. The more money we can save, the better! It's going to be an expensive 18 years (never thought I'd be excited about having to spend money! )

That's good that you're not having too much trouble with side effects. It seems to all be pretty smooth until the injection to release more eggs. So what's your next step?

I'm hoping I can get everything sorted by the end of August, but that's probably me being a little impatient. So far I've joined a gym and I feel like I'm eating like a hamster to drop this weight! 

I'm on my phone too. They're pains in the butt to use but I think I understood your post!


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies,


Havent been on FF for a while, just been so busy.


Me & DH have just booked initial consultation for potential Egg Sharing at LWC Darlington. (23/8/12)
I have no idea what to expect! My DH has low sperm count (something to do with antibodies).


We have previously had 2 private ICSI then 3 NHS and luckily for us the final one worked!


We would love to give the most precious gift to someone else who is also struggling as well as potentially extend our family! In my previous treatments I have produced good numbers of eggs & I seem to fit criteria. All going well we will be accepted. Does anyone know what to expect at consultation/counselling? I'm new to ES and a bit nervous about it all.


Take Care


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi!

My initial consultation was pretty quick, only about an hour, but I don't know if that's the same for every place. It seems that some places have more tests and things than I did. I had my AMH test and a scan, then I went to talk to a Doctor to let her know about my medical history.

All I do know is that LWC are absolutely amazing! I haven't dealt with them much so far (only my initial consultation and I attended an open evening) but they've been nothing but supportive and reassuring. Also, as I went to the open evening (which is free of charge) I got my initial consultation for a lower price. Maybe give them a call and see if that's something that Darlington offers too?


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Kelly,

The LWC at Darlington are amazing! The initial consultation took just over an hour I think, then once you've had your AMH result and are good to go, you will have counselling. You have nothing to worry about there it was very relaxed. The lady had candles lit all over the place! She didn't really ask you a lot of questions, it was more to discuss your feelings really.

All the best to you both and if there is anything at all I can help you with give me a shout ;-)


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

im 7 days into my 2ww on my first ivf cycle.... im getting treated at the LWC darlington n also went on the egg sharing programe fingers crossed for me and the other lady


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

kat031185 said:


> im 7 days into my 2ww on my first ivf cycle.... im getting treated at the LWC darlington n also went on the egg sharing programe fingers crossed for me and the other lady


Hello there Kat!

I'm 6 days into my 2ww past a 5 day transfer!!!

It's so nerve wracking isn't it? Have you had any symptoms yet or anything? 
I'm so scared to do the test on sat!
Xxxx


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've had every symptom you could imagine but a think am just hoping for them lol. I've had cramp since the day after my transfer nd bad back now tender breasts so am hoping all good news  I've never been so nervous I've bought a dif test a was gona do it earlier then Friday I'm really impatient haha fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

kat031185 said:


> I've had every symptom you could imagine but a think am just hoping for them lol. I've had cramp since the day after my transfer nd bad back now tender breasts so am hoping all good news  I've never been so nervous I've bought a dif test a was gona do it earlier then Friday I'm really impatient haha fingers crossed for us both xxx


Bless ya I was thinking of testing early but don't want to get a false BFN I think it would not be good for me to do it early as much as I want to! Going to hold out till the proper test day on sat. Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer and how many did you have put back? X keeping my fingers crossed for you too x


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

I had 10 collected so 5 each out of them 3 fertilised but only 1 got put back in and 1 got frozen it was a 5 day I originally wanted 2 but got advised only 2 have 1 put back in so hopefully it's a strong 1 nd stays put  xxxx


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

kat031185 said:


> I had 10 collected so 5 each out of them 3 fertilised but only 1 got put back in and 1 got frozen it was a 5 day I originally wanted 2 but got advised only 2 have 1 put back in so hopefully it's a strong 1 nd stays put  xxxx


That is a really good number! How have you found the clinic? I think they are all awesome and they have just been amazing to me all the way through.

I'm so scared for Saturday- I went into this IVF game so naive I thought it would be easy but it really is emotionally draining! It will all be worth it! Keep me posted and I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

same here a didnt realise how emotional the whole thing was..... the clinic has been great and everyone in it is just amazing definately referring people there.... theyve gave me good odds as i have had 1 baby naturally before but really am tryin not to get my hopes up weve been trying for 8 year and to many disappointments. but the reason why we had to go through ivf was i had 2 ectopics where both my tubes had to be taking away... but am terrified about taking this test xxxxx


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi I got bfp yesterday I am so happy I've got my scan on the 21st  how did ur test go xxxxxx


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Hun congrats on your BFP that is amazing! I got a BFP this morning too!!! OMG still hasnt sunk in I'm over the moon!! I call the clinic Monday to arrang scan, did you speak to the nurses or Sarah? Xx congrats again xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

*runs off to buy Spirulina*    

Congrats lovely HB!! So pleased for you  

kat031185 - huge congrats lady!

So much lovely news recently xx


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha yes deffo get the spirulina it makes you feel good especially when you're pumping yourself full of meds! ;-) there has been some great news lately hope to hear loads more! ;-) xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Going to buy some today! Remind me when you started it - was it only once you had started stimming?


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ano what u mean a can't keep the smile off my face  I rang up the nursing team they book you in 3 weeks after your test date so we've got another wait lol n thanks for th congrats and am so happy for you may it continue for both of us xxxxxx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just joined the ES programme (egg donor) at LWC Darlington. We had initial consultation a few weeks ago and counselling on tuesday.

All went well and I was given the contraceptive pill to start next period which is next week. All they said was I would receive treatment plan in post along with prescription for medication. No set dates given though. Am I right in thinking if they have asked me to start taking the pill they must have a recipient ready to start treatment immediately. 

I have never done ES before but I am really looking forward to potentially expanding my family as well as giving someone the most precious gift of a child, we are so lucky to have our DS and I couldn't imagine life without him!

Congrats to all the BFP's!!


----------



## hubba_bubba (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Kelly,

First of all good luck for your treatment and congrats on your little boy! 

I would say that you have been matched now if you are about to start the pill.. I know with me I started the pill once I had a match. It all happens rather quickly! 

All the best of luck to you! 

Xxxx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi hubba hope you are well! 

Start injections 2nd November, EC planned wc 26/11/12
So it's all go once again. 

Hopefully a positive experience for sharer and recipient


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi a havnt been on for a while hoping everyone is keeping ok , I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow and really scared they are goin to say something is wrong the only pregnancy symptoms I have had is tiredness n bad back but on the plus side there has been no bleeding or pain. But my clinic have told me to stop using the pessaries tomorrow n scared if a do I will miscarry because I havnt had any pregnancy symptoms xx fingers crossed tho xx


----------



## kelly81283 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hope all is well kat


----------



## lovehuguk (Dec 12, 2010)

Hiya, I was just wanting a little advice. I've egg shared twice at Lwc without success  I read on their site that criteria states only two unsuccessful Ivf attempts, has anyone been accepted for egg share more than twice? I'm a donor btw,


----------



## kat031185 (Aug 26, 2012)

@ kelly ..... Am fine a feel stupid about worrying now am 23 weeks and found out am havin a boy a can't wait now a feel more excited then anxious at th moment hopefully it continues 4 th next 17 weeks  a hope every1 is keeping well n good luck in 2013  xxxx


----------

